
Walk Monster (2012) - jmiserez
https://caseymuratori.com/blog_0005
======
dang
A thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17771217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17771217)

------
newnewpdro
I get it, he likes the name and enjoys the opportunity to pay homage to Quake
and illustrate his having played an early beta of it.

But what insights did the name inspire? None as far as I can tell. I fail to
see the claimed significance naming had in this effort.

~~~
jessermeyer
How about him killing the walk monster?

[https://caseymuratori.com/blog_0032](https://caseymuratori.com/blog_0032)

